# Bubbles in texture over painted surface



## uselessknowledg (Mar 28, 2009)

I textured a previously painted wall and in some areas tiny bubbles popped up. They look like air bubbles or something. What causes this and what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

What type of texture?
Was the wall paint that you textured over flat, eggshell, satin ect..?
How big are the bubbles? :detective:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

We always spray a coat of primer on the lid before applying a texture. Never know what you're going over top of.


----------

